# Invisible Fences?



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

Would these invisible fences with the shock collars, ruin a dog for hunting? Would it make them scared to run very far? Or are they OK to use? It would certainly be nicer than putting up an actual chain-link fence, and a lot cheaper.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I am not sure if will hurt him. IF you have a hard charging dog that sees a rabit he might go right though that fence and then will not be able to get back in the yard.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

They work fine, the primary weakness is they don't keep strays or kids out.


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

That sounds pretty good then. Raven isn't that big on chasing rabbits from what I've seen, she's really excited by birds and likes to maul our cat. There are few strays or stray kids in the area. So I might invest in one, it would be cheaper than 300 feet of chain link fence and less unsightly.

I just wonder how it will affect me wanting to use an e-collar as a training tool, down the road?


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

I have an invisible fence for my lab. Here are some tips...

- be consistent in the training. reason most break through is because of inproper training.
-Keep you flags. I've had them to 5 years now. When I go to a friends or family members place, I put up the flags and the dog know not to go past them. I reinforce it with her e-collar.
-if you know someone who has a fence, get the same code on your fence. Perfect dog sitter.
-When you work your dog, go to a neuteral location. Hitting him with a e-collar will only confuses him
-most importantly START EARLY!!!!

Good Luck with the pup


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The underground fence will not have a negative effect on later training. Do a search in this forum for brands and discussion.


----------

